# Bahamian Writer writes to write again



## zephyr (Apr 25, 2003)

The desire to write a view has prompted these words.  Writing is necessary for so many good reasons, and bad ones too.  We write because we want to express something; it could be intended for public or private readings.

The need to write is a virtuous deed- yet most individuals throughout the world are not hip to it for various reasons.  That is why our past is distorted and lacking.  Writers are important to history because they represent society, and are thus reflections of cultures respectively- in a specified period of time.

Writing positive things about any thought is healthy.  It promotes more thinking and analysis as one continues to write on; hence it is positive toward the growth of humankind.

Writing within the confines of democracy, carries its innate responsibilities.  It’s unacceptable and unlawful to violate another’s right through the composition of words, for example.  

We write to inform, educate, entertain, communicate, pleasure and other motivations.  We write because we are writers, and it is always good to encourage others to partake in the pleasure of the written words.

We are cognizant of the fact that despite all the technological advances today, billions of people around the world are illiterate.  This is undermining the full potential of a universe of writers, and it is an injustice to the human race.

There is a planet of unexplored writing talents.  This place is earth where man reigns, but he is unable to educate all of the inhabitants because of self inflicted poverty and division.  If only he could get it right, our global village would be a place of maximum potentials where writers and their talents could come to full eternal bloom.

It sounds idealistic, and perhaps unrealistic.  But man has yet to give it a try; it is here that my beef is.  Let us write-to-write more, and let us write to invite, and inspire new writers.  Let us write to teach, and to lessen the gap between the literate and illiterate.  Let us write to be leaders, so that our neighborhoods could follow.  Let us write for peace, so that the world would know where we stand.  Let us write for freedom- allowing billions more to join us.  When we write, we cannot be wrong.

©2003 Dennis A. Dames
Nassau, Bahamas
http://www.DennisDames.com


----------



## ammaji (May 27, 2004)

I agree... As I was reading your article...I recalled this quote:


Henry David Thoreau
Write while the heat is in you. The writer who postpones the recording of his thoughts uses an iron which has cooled to burn a hole with. He cannot inflame the minds of his audience.  8)


----------

